# Griffin's Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth draw, nice cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is by far only second to it Maduro brother. The Griffin robusto is an excellent mild/medium bodied stogie with great smoke, enjoyibly d...

Read the full review here: Griffin's Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth draw, nice cigar


----------



## jasondebly (Nov 11, 2014)

I really like The Griffin line. I have not tried the maduro, but there are good deals to be had on them. I can pick up a box of 25 for $99 which works out to $4 a stick. I am tempted.


----------

